# Poljot Luch



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The ultra thin one. Guess it's original was cheap enough. 23 Jewel, case, crown are exceptionally clean. For some reason was expecting yet thinner but thin for a manual


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

As you say James, exceptionally clean & clear.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

lovely Luch.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That is a beauty!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks. yea guess it is thin when you take off the crystal. have to fix all my camera settings lost em all pic not so good. actually there is not a mark on the watch almost like its new, will have to dig into the history and age of it. don't know much about them other than the fact they are known to be thin


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

James said:


> The ultra thin one. Guess it's original was cheap enough. 23 Jewel, case, crown are exceptionally clean. For some reason was expecting yet thinner but thin for a manual












Ditto!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

And another dito, arrived this a.m. : ~










I like it, but I'm thinking this one will do, I don't want to go after the Sekonda/Poljot variants.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

philjopa said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > The ultra thin one. Guess it's original was cheap enough. 23 Jewel, case, crown are exceptionally clean. For some reason was expecting yet thinner but thin for a manual
> ...

















I can never understand why I sold it!

Black version looks great too...


----------

